# should i spray off the line to eliminate turbo lag



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

i was wondering what other people thought about spraying of the line to eliminate turbo lag. i would like to know the pro's and cons so any info would be appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're going to be boosting a spec V? dude....unless you're using a T4, you'll be in full boost when you shift into 1st.............................and the last thing you want to do, at least in my opinion, is boost right in 1st..............on a spec V you'll have no traction, at all, plus it's prolly not good for the engine.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what turbo? my t25/t3 bb turbo would hit 7psi in 1st very quickly. even with that little turbo, traction was an issue in 1st with 205/40-16 falkens. IMO, traction is almost always a problem with FF cars, unless ur running drag radials and a kick ass suspension setup, then its usually a rough ride.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

unless you're running a HUGE turbo, you're not going to have any probs with spooling off the line. With my t25 on my 96, I can't really launch over 2.5k without spinning the tires.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

Verified - in my NX with a stock DET, it would spool up by 2500 RPM. There's no lag issues there.


----------

